# Bild uploaden geht nicht



## Humfred (24. November 2007)

Hallo, ich wollte eben mein Benutzerbild uploaden, es ist im .jpeg format und kleiner als 2 MB.

Nach einiger Wartezeit kommt dann eine Seite mit weißem Hintergrund wo steht:

Vorschaubild kann nicht erstellt werden von: '6' Quelle: /tmp/phpP4k46T


Was kann ich tun?


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

> Beachte aber bitte, dass die maximal erlaubte Größe für ein (von einem PC) hochgeladenes Bild 50 KB beträgt.



Das wäre zwar bei "kleiner als 2MB" eingeschlossen, aber nur mal so als mögliche Fehlerquelle.


----------



## Humfred (24. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar bei "kleiner als 2MB" eingeschlossen, aber nur mal so als mögliche Fehlerquelle.



Das Bild kommt von meinem PC und ist 600 KB groß.

Ich habs mal bei imageshack hochgeladen , was muss ich jetzt machen damit es als Benutzerbild angegeben wird?


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

600kb, bist Du des Wahnsinns? Und das bei nem Jpeg?


----------



## Humfred (24. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> 600kb, bist Du des Wahnsinns? Und das bei nem Jpeg?



Wie kann ich das ändern?


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

1. Bildgröße anpassen auf die größe die auch dargestellt wird
2. Kompression einsetzen

Sollte jede Bildbearbeitung können.


Ich komme mit meinem Bild z.B. auf 3.3kb.

Natürlich gibt es auch genug Leute mit ihren GIF-Animationen die in deine 600kb Region kommen, aber für ein einzelnes JPEG ist das einfach zu viel.


----------



## Humfred (24. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> 1. Bildgröße anpassen auf die größe die auch dargestellt wird
> 2. Kompression einsetzen
> 
> Sollte jede Bildbearbeitung können.
> ...



Welche Größe wird dargestellt?


----------



## Tikume (24. November 2007)

Maximal 100x100.


----------



## Humfred (25. November 2007)

Tikume schrieb:


> Maximal 100x100.



Ich meine das Benutzerbild auf meiner mybuffed Seite und nicht hier im Forum. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (26. November 2007)

/push


----------



## Isegrim (26. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> /push



Welche Auflösung hat denn das Bild, das du versuchst hochzuladen?


----------



## Humfred (27. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Welche Auflösung hat denn das Bild, das du versuchst hochzuladen?



96 x 96 Punkte pro Zoll steht hier.


----------



## Isegrim (27. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> 96 x 96 Punkte pro Zoll steht hier.



Das ist der dpi-Wert, die relative Auflösung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der nützt für die Bestimmung, ob das Bild im Rahmen der Bestimmungen zum Hochladen liegt, leider nix. Wir brauchen die absolute Auflösung des Bildes.
Okay, ich hätte anders fragen sollen: Wieviele Pixel breit und wieviele Pixel hoch ist das Bild, das du hochzuladen versuchst?
Herausfinden kannst du das z.B., indem du die Bilddatei rechtsklickst, auf „Eigenschaften“ gehst, dann den Reiter  „Dateiinfo“ öffnest und die Darstellung von Einfach auf Erweitert änderst.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (27. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Das ist der dpi-Wert, die relative Auflösung.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Breite: 563 Pixel
Höhe: 420 Pixel

Könnte es aber noch verkleinern wenn es nötig ist.


----------



## Isegrim (27. November 2007)

Dann verkleinere es schrittweise um circa 100 Pixel und versuche nach jedem Schritt, es hochzuladen.
Die Bilder in mybuffed werden nach dem Hochladen normalerweise auf 209x287 verkleinert. Unterhalb dieser beiden Werte sollte es also keine Probleme geben.


----------



## Humfred (27. November 2007)

Isegrim schrieb:


> Dann verkleinere es schrittweise um circa 100 Pixel und versuche nach jedem Schritt, es hochzuladen.
> Die Bilder in mybuffed werden nach dem Hochladen normalerweise auf 209x287 verkleinert. Unterhalb dieser beiden Werte sollte es also keine Probleme geben.



Ist jetzt 187 x 203 Groß, es kommt aber: 

Vorschaubild kann nicht erstellt werden von: '6' Quelle: /tmp/php0rkRk9




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (28. November 2007)

Nachdem der Upload in meinem Profil problemlos funktionierte, bin ich etwas ratlos. Das Verwenden eines anderen Browsers hat bei humfred leider auch nicht zum Erfolg geführt.
Habe beim Googlen nach der Fehlermeldung diesen alten Thread gefunden, in dem es um das gleiche Problem ging, der Fehler wohl aber darin lag, daß es eine .png war und keine .jpg. Bei mir funktionierte der Upload zwar mit beiden Formaten, aber einen Versuch ist es wert.

humfred, lade dir das Bild als .jpg mal hier http://img518.imageshack.us/my.php?image=bild1sq8ry6.jpg herunter und probiere dann noch einmal, es bei mybuffed hochzuladen.

An Dingen wie wie einem geblockten Script oder einem übereifrigen Virenscanner sollte es eigentlich liegen. Wer noch einen anderen Vorschlag hat, nur her damit.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2007)

Gehts hier eigentlich um einen Avatar (Foren-Upload) oder ein Profil-Bild (Mybuffed-Upload)?


----------



## Isegrim (28. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Ich meine das Benutzerbild auf meiner mybuffed Seite und nicht hier im Forum.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ZAM (28. November 2007)

Danke Ise 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da es sich um ein mybuffed-Profil-Bild handelt ist die Pixelbegrenzung egal. Die Bilder werden eh automatisch auf 3 Standards runtergerechnet.  Es darf jedoch nur ein Bild vom Format BMP, JPG, GIF oder PNG bei maximal 2 MB Größe sein. 

Wenn es mir irgendwelchen utopischen Programmen erstellt wurde, die falsche oder unsinnige Daten den Header der Bild-Datei schreiben, wird das Bild nicht von unserem Server angenommen.

Du kannst uns gern das Bild in Original-Größe/Form an support@buffed.de mit Hinweis auf diesen Beitrag hier zukommen lassen - dann können wir den Sachverhalt prüfen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Humfred (28. November 2007)

ZAM schrieb:


> Danke Ise
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Es geht! Das Bild das Isegrim hochgeladen hatt funktioniert.

Danke!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Isegrim (28. November 2007)

humfred schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wunderfein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Dann hat es tatsächlich am gleichen Problem wie in dem alten Thread gelegen, es war eine .png statt einer .jpg. Verstehe zwar nicht, weshalb die .png bei mir funktioniert hat, aber Hauptsache, das Problem ist gelöst.


----------

